# Dumor rabbit food?



## JC-love (Feb 6, 2014)

So, I have been checking around my town on types of rabbit food, and other stuff. (checking prices, so I can get things ready for my 2 babies!) Mainly looking for Oxbow, I know that's good.

So far, tractor supply is the only place I've found by me that sells rabbit food.ullhair: 
They only have dumor brand. 
Does anyone know if that's good? 
I will order online if need, but don't want to if I dont need to lol.

The first bag or 2, will be Oxbow or another good brand, I am picking up when I head out of town on the 21st at petsmart. But I can't always afford the gas to drive out there to get it. In fact half the time, I don't even go out of town unless I have a dr appt. Which I do then lol

Any insights will be appreciated, thank you!:happyrabbit:


----------



## Aki (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello,

I can't find any composition list on the Internet for the dumor brand, they seem to do a lot of things for various farm animals, though, which isn't always a good sign. When choosing your pellets, check this:

Rabbit under 6 months
Proteins 15-16%
Fibers 20-25 %
Fat 3%
Calcium 1%


Adult Bunny
Proteins 13-14%
Fibers 25-29%
Fat 2%
Calcium 0.5-0.9%

Next look at the ingredients - rule out anything with salt, molasses, dairy products, sugar or anything which looks like it shouldn't be in an herbivore diet. Don't know if you can't get those, but the JR Farm Grainless Complete are the best reasonably cheap option I found for adults and Bunny Young are the best I found for a still growing bunny...
Finding good food for our beloved pets is always a headache...


----------



## JC-love (Feb 6, 2014)

It is definitely a headache lol 

ill check again and see what the contents and stuff is. I just breifly looked at it, and decided to ask people who actually know about rabbits rather than some one who probably dont.

Im not to worried on price really. I know oxbow isnt much. I believe I found a 10lb or around that on amazon for $13. I have one more pet store here to look at, though I think they only have stuff for dogs and cats. I live in a pretty small town, finding stuff isnt always easy :/


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 6, 2014)

There are websites where you can order oxbow. Some offer free shipping or other discounts. It can at least be a back up if you can't get to the store, but you would have to order it before you need it. 
You can also try to plan visits to the store. If you have regular appointments, buy enough food to last. If you only have a couple rabbits, even a 10 pound bag will last a little while. The pellets can last, so even if you buy extra, that can be better than running out. 

If you do go for the Dumor feed, it probably comes in big bag. I would suggest getting some large ziplock bags and dividing the food up into them. This helps it last longer since it isn't exposed to the air all the time.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually feed my rabbits under six months 18% protein not 15-16%. I prefer more protein because the it helps them grow big and strong


----------



## JC-love (Feb 6, 2014)

The dr visis are about every 6 months. Its a kidney dr. And another dr I see in Ky I see about once a year. I would have to order them online if I dont do the dumor. 
I believe it was a 10 or 12lb bag. I dont remember lol it was 8.99 I think or around that. But more than likely ill buy a couple bags when I go to petsmart, and then just order offline. I just wasnt sure about the dumor and its quality. 

I want my bunnies to have a good quality pellets/hay and not something thats not good for them. 

Im only planning on 2 bunnies. Im getting 2 babies, right now they are not old enough to leave their mom. So im doing my research and getting prepared for them.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope you enjoy you new rabbits and it sounds like they will have great care.


----------



## JC-love (Feb 7, 2014)

I will definitely do my best to give them the best care I can 
I love rabbits, the first one I had, I rehomed because he wasnt getting the attention he deserved. The last 3 I had, I had no control on it with moving and not being able to keep them. 

Now that I am on my own ( aside from the husband lol) I can have them again and spoil them like my other babies


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 9, 2014)

Dumor is one of the two brands I can get - Country Feeds is the other one) Neither is great but, Country Feeds is better than Dumor. With Dumor I had to supplement 60% with alfalfa cubes, fresh timothy and greens. With Country only about 40% to keep the condition up on my rabbits. I wouldn't suggest Dumor unless that's all you can get and, you are willing to make other foods the bulk of the diet.

I'd look into locally available horse hay like alfalfa and timothy. Be careful of cow hay as it can have molds in it that are toxic to rabbits (and horses). Good, clean, dry (and never been wet) square bales should do fine but don't feed rabbits hay that comes form round bales - that's cow hay for the most part.

Also see if your feed store has another brand. If there is a Tractor Supply there is probably a local feed store in the area as well.


----------

